# Modifying bow fishing gear for archery waterfowl



## Donkey Hunter (Nov 21, 2004)

Have you seen string trackers that attach to your arrow?

http://shop.eaglearchery.com/browse.cfm/eastman-outfitters-string-tracker-2500/4,11351.html

The key would be getting it to stay connected to the arrow, I would think if the line can handle being dragged through the brush by big game, that waterfowl should pose no problem?


----------



## WidgeonmanGH (Apr 19, 2010)

String trackers are one use kind of situation.

I am looking at more than just retrieving the game but also retrieving the arrow from multiple shots, not just successful shots.

Thanks for replying though. I think it is an interesting problem and I am hoping some innovators that visit this forum and have bow fishing experience can point me in the right direction prior to my purchase of equipment.

Could it be that it hasn't been done? Very seldom does one find something that is "new" but because this "problem" is somewhat new it may just be.


----------



## Dorafo (Mar 2, 2008)

I dont see why you couldnt use an aftermarket slide on a regular arrow (have seen them used on axis n-fused arows) and use lighter fishing line. Your local shop should be able to get you some slides or you can find them on the net. I think you could probly sight the setup in enough to be acurate. Also you might want to check the hunting regulations on useing this equipment on such game (tho im sure you allready thought of it).


----------



## WidgeonmanGH (Apr 19, 2010)

Regs are good. You can archery hunt waterfowl in WA. No hokey restrictions to flu flu arrows or anything. :smile:


----------



## Sixdeuce (Aug 31, 2006)

Might be the only way I'd ever take up water fowl hunting. We have enough Sky Carp (aka Canadian Geese) here in Central Ohio that would be all we would ever get done.


----------



## rezeen6.5 (Aug 14, 2009)

One thing about it arrows float for a good while which got me to thinkn, I have all the stuff your talking about an ams retreiver reel and some more arrow slides which arrows do you have alum. or carbon. I just went out t the shop and checked the slides I have, fit the alum. perfect 2213 gamegetters my next ? is which broad head would a guy use? I shoot a rage 2 blade, but I wouldn't think thats the kind we need to use on this adventure ya know, if you come up withsomething else let me know. The reel on my fishing bow will hold bout 100yds of string if ya needed a little more line, do ya thing it will affect the flight of the arrow alot out to 25 or 30 yds? very cool stuff Mike


----------



## WidgeonmanGH (Apr 19, 2010)

Guys that hunt just puddle ducks often use a rubber blunt. They say it really puts the smack down on them. Another one I have seen folks mention is the G5 -SGH. That would certainly put the hurt on them. They say that on geese you want a true broadhead though.

I can see just a regular 3 or 4 bladed broad head doing major damage and easily passing through the duck.

How it affects the flight is the question of the day.


----------



## WidgeonmanGH (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone have the AMS reel? Can you put lighter line (smaller diameter larger distance) and still have it work?

From reviews it looks like AMS reel is the best way to go?


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 17, 2006)

WidgeonmanGH said:


> Anyone have the AMS reel? Can you put lighter line (smaller diameter larger distance) and still have it work?
> 
> From reviews it looks like AMS reel is the best way to go?


I have an AMS retriever PRO. I do not see a problem in using a smaller diameter line. The mechanics of the reel should still operate normally. You may have to worry about the smaller diameter line getting tangled up inside the bottle....maybe. That reel is awesome though, and you should be able to use it for killin quackers.


----------



## WidgeonmanGH (Apr 19, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for the tip. I am planning on looking into 65 lb powerpro which I think will be much lighter and less resistance on the arrow. Shopping for used stuff now. If I had been shopping at the right time I could have picked up an older PSE with the AMS set up for under $150. That is almost like buying a new AMS with a free bow thrown in.


----------



## bowcarp (Dec 22, 2005)

the smaller diameter line will suck in a retriever I'd say the 65 # powerpro would be fine but use a spinner instead 808 , 888 or muzzy reel just dont forget to push the button while I prefer the bottle for fishing I think the spinner would work better for what you want


----------



## Sixdeuce (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd use like a rocket hammerhead or something like they use for turkey. Ive always had very good luck with them


----------



## rezeen6.5 (Aug 14, 2009)

guys keep this going I am interested to see what we can come up with.


----------



## quick94stang (Aug 16, 2009)

or make um out of coat hangers like brackett did for quail....


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

if you buy a muzzy or any fishing tip for that fact, and put it on your alum. arrow(you can rivet it to the arrow it's the easiest way) then when you shoot a bird the arrow hangs it and you don't have to go get it. A reel type retriever with fire wire or gorilla line in 80 lbs. would be a good choice... just my 2 cents..


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

I just shot geese when they landed in decoys on water. Have them dipped & install bright colored vanes. As said earlier aluminum arrows float spotthem pretty easy. I have had no problem finding arrows. with a breeze they would drift in til tip touched bottom, wait long enough you would find them all in a row along shore. I would have couple doz. with me. I used regular broadheads. Tried lot of different tips that just did not work for geese. 

I got these with regular arrows. Tried flu-flu's also they dropped to fast & did not seem to be as accurate. Was a blast.


----------



## WidgeonmanGH (Apr 19, 2010)

Awsome and thanks for the encouragement. You usually get what you pay for, and I saw that the Muzzy reel types were much cheeper and haven't gotten great reviews on here or other bow fishing sites. That being said, I won't be using it for fishing!

As far as retrieving the arrows, there may be a few places where that is a possiblitiy, but Puget Sound is not one of those places :tongue:


----------



## boomer22 (Dec 31, 2009)

ttt sounds like fun


----------



## WidgeonmanGH (Apr 19, 2010)

Trying to purchase the reel this weekend. I will keep folks posted how the testing goes.


----------



## WidgeonmanGH (Apr 19, 2010)

Purchased some supplies to begin testing.

I purchased the AMS slides thinking I had read that they fit right over an aluminium arrow. Not so much. Turns out they are too small unless AMS sells two different sizes of them and I picked up the smaller size?

I have the one for 5/16 arrows. Is there a different size?

Or should I look for a smaller diameter aluminium arrow? (currently have the Easton xx78, 2315

Any tips out there?


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

The getting the slide to fit an arrow should be easy enough. but remember if you try to use a regular BH esp a mech BH. you will have to clean the BH between each shot, there will be blood and feather hangin up the blade deployment. If you shoot a fixed BH after the first shot the blades are gonna be considerably dull(any BH actually). If i were you i would retrofit a fishing head on the arrow that way the duck cant slide off the big gash BHs will cause and you can retrieve your game each time. Use the fishing tips they will kill the ducks, and you can reel em in. That is what they are designed for. Multiple shot with mechs is gonna give you major problems they are one shot design, even though you can replace blades every time if you want, but the duck is probably gonna slip off the arrow....And if you do shoot a duck and get him hung on the line without killing him, it can be fun to reel in something flying, just dont let em fly off with your bow rig hahaha. Hopefully it will be a one shot kill though.


----------



## tmkilburn (Oct 13, 2009)

Duck season opens in 6 days! If you come up with something I will do a beta testing session if it can be had for $50<.


----------



## WidgeonmanGH (Apr 19, 2010)

Success!! And some learning as well.  

First I was able to modify the AMS safty slide so that it would fit over the arrow and slide freely. I just drilled it out. I installed the stopper just prior to the fletching. 

At Cabella's they did not have only the AMS reel. I did not want to buy the fishing arrow etc. with the "starter kit". So I opted to order the reel from the catalogue and have to wait. In any event. I still wanted to test the line and shooting characteristics. While at Cabela's I saw one of the old school bow fishing set ups . hand line onto a large 6 in spool. 

So imitating that I took an empty Adams Penut butter jar (plastic) and screwed the lid into a 1x2 and stuck it in a bucket of sand that I have out by the shooting range to hold my practice arrows.I then wrapped 120 feet of 65lb powerpro on to the jar. The end was attached to the safty slide. I was good for the begining of testing!

Results:
20 yards
Arrow flight was excelent. It was hard to tell that it was even impacted. It was not erratic or unballanced (for the micro seconds I could see it) Penetration with the practice tips seemed to be "normal" on my target. There was also a bunch of line piled up at the arrow, which suggests that the arrow had no problem getting the line up to speed.  

Accuracy.

To the right 4 inches and down 2

Adjusted my aim and consistantly (4-5) times put the arrow with in the tolerances of my current skill. You are probably not going to robinhood any soon, but I don't need that , I only need to duck commander them!  

30 yards.
Only got one in at this distnace so more practice is needed to really see how it is going to work. However, hit the target low and to the right. I may have to adjust for that a bit more on a 30 yard shot, but it didn't seem like much different than the 20 yard shot.


Catasrophic failure on my second shot on 30 yards.  

I had accidently stepped in front of the bucket. I was focusing in my mind on the whole aiming thing, trying to get that dialed in. So I evidently adjusted myself. Because my "reel" was not attached to my bow the line became tangled in the bottom wheel of the bow without me knowing it.

I discovered this quite abruptly when I released the arrow. The good news is that powerpro does indeed snap like thread when faced with that kind of pressure. I actually am quite encouraged by that as a built in safety feature. The arrow is somewhere in the huckleberries to the right of my practice area. I looked all over for it but did not find it. I wanted to see the condition of the arrow stop etc. But didn't find it.

The problem was mine and was as a result of loosing a bit of focus in the middle of a test. It is clear from doing this that replacing an AMS reel with a peanut butter jar is possible but has its downsides. Had I been behind the jar it would not have been a problem. One of those ******* reels (29 dollars) attached to the bow would work as well. So if the AMS reel with original line does not work, and the AMS reel does not work with Power Pro. then I will sell the AMS and get one of the open spool type where you hand wind the line. That will work.

Conclusion:
I am ordering an AMS reel. After seeing the flight from the power pro I think the arrows will fly just fine with the stronger (heavier) line. Having the reel attached will prevent any issue that I had today. And I suspect that it will merely be a matter of adjusting my sight or aim when I am using the string. Left and up and let it fly. I do not believe any radical changes to the arrow will need to be made. When I get my reel I will try it with the original equipment first. If it is unworkable I will try it with the power pro. 

It is not necessary to hunt ducks with string attached to the arrows and that would be the best thing. However, there are some distinct benefits with it in. Not loosing arrows and not loosing ducks that are hit (pass through) and fly off. I will also be getting some regular broad heads after looking at these results. In trying out an arrow with the blunt it was really hard to tell if it was delivering enough punch to get the job done or not. I suspect the G5 - SGH will do fine. I would be much more confident with a good standard broad head to begin with. I have no desire to leave cripples.

Watch out waterfowling world, bowhunting ducks is do-able.


----------



## z71backroad (Sep 6, 2010)

tmkilburn said:


> Duck season opens in 6 days! If you come up with something I will do a beta testing session if it can be had for $50<.


Hope you've got something to test them on. No water No ducks around here.


----------



## S Callahan (Jan 2, 2009)

There is an interesting article on duck hunting in one of my more recent Traditional Bow Hunter magazines or maybe it was a Primitive Archery. The author was using his labs to retrieve the ducks so he used dull Bear Razor Edge broad heads.
This is an interesting idea. 
One year while pheasant hunting with my brothers, an uncle and some cousins we jumped some mallards on a playa lake. We knocked one of them down in the middle of the frozen lake. My uncle, the smallest person in the group, tried to walk out on the ice to go get the duck. The ice started cracking so he backed off and we left the duck.
That evening after supper, he could tell I had something cooking in my head. He asked me what I was plotting. I told him that I was thinking about the duck and that I thought I could retrieve it with my bow fishing rig. After a few minutes of discussing we decided to go give it a try. I figured I would have to take a couple of shots at it because I had not been shooting the fishing arrow much. We arrived at the pond and while my brother held the beam of his flash light on we thought was the duck, I drew back and shot. I was lucky and hit it with the first shot and we retrieved it in with no problems.
It was almost as much fun shooting the duck the second time as it was shooting them the first time.


----------



## wesgillock (Dec 15, 2008)

why don't you try spyderwire fishing line. Small dia strong break strength a little stiff might work better.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

I run a Zebco 808 on muzzy reel set and a 10 inch pole on the reel set. Pole gets line out farther infront of bow to keep it from tangling. I bow hunt ducks and geese around a pond. When they fall on or in water, because here it is illegel to shoot them when landed in the water, I go get my bowfishing bow from truck and go back and retrive them. Mind you I can walk around the whole pond and see bottom. I have it mounted on my recurve for fishing but it can come off in seconds and go on my hunting bow. You could carry reel assembly in a napsack. As for duck and geese I figure cheap arrows and cheap broadheads are worth losing for ducks and geese if I must. Just make one arrow for retreval. I use 2213's i buy used for ducks and geese with 12 Pack Blur 100 Grain 3 Blade for broadheads and have less than 6 dollars an arrow. Buy broadheads from ebay. $30 for 12 and 99 cents for shipping. This is something to think about anyways. These broadheads fly real close to my field points.


----------



## rustydog32 (Nov 9, 2009)

I would suggest using the muzzy reel seat that screws into your stabilizer mount and mounting a open faced spinning reel to the mount this way the reel free spools like the ams bottle but you can use smaller diameter line and not get it tangled. I would suggest braided line in the 80lb range and you can pick up a nice shimano reel at the pawn shop for around $30 dollars the size of the reel will depend on how much line you can hold and you could also pick up an extra spool just in case. this to me seems like the best of both worlds i hope it helps


----------



## gooseslayer911 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is the first time Ive ever replied in a forum. But I thought it important enough to reply. I too have been wondering about waterfowling with a bow. I do bowfish for carp. I can tell you that you can save a ton of doe by purchasing a pole for your bow and then getting a cheap Zebco closed faced reel. (like previous posts, make damn sure you push the button before shooting) I know that you can at least use down to 12 lb test line. (could probably use even lower, although the snap of the arrow taking off might break the line on take off) The only reason I dont use such low test with carp is, that when you pound an arrow into the mud, your line will break trying to retrieve and you loose a 14 dollar arrow grrr lol. I use braided line, 100lb test, its light enough that it doesnt effect the arrow yet strong enough that I can winch my arrow out of the mud. Fish arrows do not float! I too have thought about modifying a regular arrow with slides and stops to try on ducks and geese.


----------

